# What This Area Is For?



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have a question or problem with your 4-cycle engine or equipment? Ask away and we'll try and help you out.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## Gsx Rev (Nov 16, 2004)

*JD Sabre motor blowing smoke*

I posted this note on the 2-cycle site by mistake so If It looks familiar thats where you saw It.The problem Is that white smoke Is coming out of the Exhaust under load and at Idle.When I checked the air cleaner the base that the filter sits on had a layer of oil On It so Is it possible oil can be blowing back thru the carb and why?THe oil level Is at the right level but It takes a little longer for the engine to start.If anybody has any Ideas on what Is going on I would appreciate the Info Thanks,Tom


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the only way oil would be blowing back through is through the breather. it could be the breather is bad/worn out and needs to be replaced and that would be causing the smoke because white smoke is oil


----------

